# Spouse permit



## telecom1678 (May 3, 2014)

Hi,
I am a German citizen and married to non-EU husband. My husband has a Finnish resident permit. He just arrived in Germany. Soon we are going to apply his spouse permit in Ausländerbehörde Berlin. We have gathered required information from Berlin.de. 

1. Passport of my husband
2. ID-Card of the German national
3. 1 biometric photo
4. Marriage certificate translated in German and original (apostilled)
5. Anmeldung for both
6. Health Insurance 
7. Proof of the secured livelihood of the family in the shared household 
8. Form "Antrag auf Erteilung eines Aufenthaltstitels" (filled out)

I have few questions regarding spouse permit application. 

1. Does my husband need to register his address within 7 days of arrival date? 

2. In “ https://service.berlin.de/dienstleistung/305289/en/ ”, they have mentioned about health insurance and Proof of the secured livelihood that (Not required for the first application of wifes/husbands, parents or children of German citizens). But some of past post in this forum I have read that my husband needs it. 
(According to my AOK insurance, they said that they cannot include my husband under my insurance without his resident permit.)

I really appreciate if someone give us advice on this.
Thanks!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

What citizenship does your husband have?

Does he already have an A1 German certificate?


----------



## telecom1678 (May 3, 2014)

*Sunshine* said:


> What citizenship does your husband have?
> 
> Does he already have an A1 German certificate?


Hi Sunshine, 

My husband is from Pakistan. 
He does not have A1 German certificate, but he has a Master degree. I read on the website of Federal office for migration and refugees that if you have a university degree then you dont need A1 German certificate.


----------



## telecom1678 (May 3, 2014)

Just the update for the others.

We went to Ausländerbehörde Berlin. First the case officer was reluctant to process our case because my husband came from Finland on Finnish resident permit without having german visa. But later he checked and processed our case. 

He just took our application form, marriage certificate (original and translated), Anmeldung for both, (Finnish resident permit+Finnish id) and degree certificate of my husband (Proof of Language Proficiency Exception). Thats all. The decision was on the spot. They did not give us resident permit card but a three years permit sticker on the passport. 

He said that my husband is not allowed to take integration course because we choose to make exception on A1 Language Proficiency certificate.


----------

